# 1950 ? Schwinn World 3 speed



## schwinnderella (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## rennfaron (Jun 18, 2020)

1950 - First year World (painted fenders). Has the round head badge found on early year world and world traveler. Looks all there and 100% complete / original. Only thing missing is there should have been a chain guard decal saying World (although I don't see this on very early year worlds so maybe they didn't have them...).


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful bike.  Looks almost exactly like the '53 Varsity I used to own.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 18, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Beautiful bike.  Looks almost exactly like the '53 Varsity I used to own.
> 
> View attachment 1213805
> Wow they do look a lot alike, very nice ! Here is my 53 varsity mostly original, the seat is a Schwinn but I think not original and the bars were changed but I think it was done so long ago that I decided to leave them as is. The light colored fenders give mine a very different look, original? I don't know.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 18, 2020)

Those fenders are cool. As far as I know the only peaked fenders painted white with red striping came on the one year only 50s collegiate ('54). Could have been swapped at the dealer if sold in '54 after the collegiates were out... The saddle is most likely off an earlier schwinn. 








						10/08/1954 Schwinn Collegiate - 19" Ladies Step-through - Bendix Coaster - Blue | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

This is a 1954 Schwinn Collegiate, a one year only, lightweight. The schwinn world, the lowest end model of the lightweights in the early 50s, ran from '50 to '53 and stopped for a year to introduce this collegiate, then the World picked back for one more year and completely stopped to...




					thecabe.com


----------

